

U.S. Army Goes Agile; Gets 5 Winning iPhone/Android Apps - msredmond
http://adtmag.com/articles/2010/08/05/agile-apps-for-army.aspx

======
stsmytherie
It's an interesting idea, but what they're basically asking for is coding on
spec. And with a $500B budget, I don't think the Pentagon needs to be jerking
devs around like that.

Or maybe I'm missing some important point about the project?

